# Can sites LEGALLY charge for EHU??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bit of an odd one I realise but I have just booked a UK site for over the Easter break and they charge extra for EHU.n (Clearly stated in their tarif booklet) 

I seem to recall a while ago now that there was a ruling in court that places such as camp sites etc could not act as "retailers" of electricity.

Can anybody give me a definative answer ???

(Site in question wants/charges £4.50 A NIGHT!!!!)


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

My laymans understanding (so take this with a pinch of salt) is that landlords cannot profit from selling electricity, but the difference here is that camp site owners probably don't come under the same laws as tennants and landlords as the residents are temporary visitors rather than permannet residents.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I think they call it 'electrical equipment rental' when they charge separately!

Bob


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Solar panels


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Even if they can't charge for the electricity, they can charge for the electrical hook up equipment.
If a person thinks it is too expensive, either don't go or don't have electricity!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Yes they can legally charge more for a pitch that has a hook up available . If you are offered a choice of pitches with or without hook up then the charge is usually added on top of the standard pitch charge. 

As an example .... The C&CC club do have this arrangement and it is possible to take a pitch without electric. The C&CC charge for a "service pitch" is £3.85 on top of the standard pitch price (for 2013).


Mike


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you think it's too expensive tell the site owners and go somewhere else instead or as someone else has already mentioned "solar panels",....80watt panel with regulator and cables can be sourced and fitted for around the £200 mark,depends how much electric you need.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Bit of an odd one I realise but I have just booked a UK site for over the Easter break and they charge extra for EHU.n (Clearly stated in their tarif booklet)
> 
> I seem to recall a while ago now that there was a ruling in court that places such as camp sites etc could not act as "retailers" of electricity.
> 
> ...


So how would you like it if a site charged £4.50 a night for rental of EHU, and the charged per KwH under a metered supply from a locked distribution cabinet that was only accessible by the site owner.

I've on many site in Germany where your not allowed to hook up yourself as the site owner needs to read the meter first. Oh and you can't just unhook in the morning and go, you have to wait for someone to come and read the meter and disconnect you.

Be carefull what you wish for.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An additional thought regarding the legality or otherwise of charging for a 'hook-up'.
Given the choice of a charge for using the 'hook-up' or being charged for the electricity I use I would always choose the latter, yet if I read this thread correctly, this would be illegal even though I benefit.

Alan


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Having seen how much leccy some people gulp down I am now firmly in the pay as you use hook up.

We use very little leccy and have our panels on the roof which does us a treat. We have no tv, hair driers, microwaves or such like.

Sat in December watching the caravan opposite us with their electric heater in the van, electric heater in the awning all on and the owners out for the day. With me thinking I am subsidizing them oh happy days!

How on earth small CS's/CL's can break even with leccy users like that I dare not imagine.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've been on 2 CSs in Essex (can't remember names at present) where ehu is via a meter. Put as many £1 coins in as you need.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Alan, it is not illegal to charge for electricity used if metered as long as you are charged exactly what is cost the site owner I.e. no profit. They could charge for a "serviced pitch" additionally to recover the cost of the meter and reading etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mr Plodd asked "I seem to recall a while ago now that there was a ruling in court that places such as camp sites etc could not act as "retailers" of electricity. 

Can anybody give me a definative answer ??? 

We are now onto page 2 of the thread, can anyone provide the link to relevant legislation?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you everyone for the replies.

The extra charge is indeed for "Electrical equipment" rather than simply EHU. If I ask I know the reply will be something along the lines of "we don't charge for the electricity you use, just for the use of the hook up facility" 

I do have a solar panel and 2 x 115 a/h leisure batteries. So I will not be using EHU

I am well aware that I can take my custom elsewhere

I am aware that the cost of the infrastructure for EHU is not cheap.

I am very wary of going down the 'We should be metered" route as, has been explained earlier that is a whole new can of worms.

I don't have too much of a problem paying for ehu but at £4.50 a night I feel its a bit excessive. I suspect the reason its so high is that the site have installed a circuit with a high amperage capability and they have to set the. Its that high to cover the Muppets who, as has been said before, abuse the system and leave all the heating on all day (thus costing us all extra)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

To answer my own question my understanding is that it is a directive from ofgem that came into force on 1st January 2003. It said that "the maximum price at which gas or electricity may be resold is the same
price as that paid by the person who is reselling it ("the reseller"), including any standing charges.

Some commercial sites and both the main clubs decided that in order so as not to fall foul of that they would have to install meters and charge the usage. Instead they chose to comply with the exemption below and charge an all in price:

"It does not apply when an inclusive charge is made for accommodation - for example, where a tenant pays a charge of (say) £100 per week, which includes "all amenities" and identifies no specified charge for the gas or electricity."

Some touring sites decided that the regulations don't apply to them as they do not come under "residents (whether private owners or tenants) on caravan parks who buy their fuel from the park
owner"


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Rayc,

I think the PDF is only part of the story. The legislation was introduced following a EU directive. However don't blame the EU. Blame Ofgen. They interpreted the directive and put bells and whistles on it not to mention the gold plating. Strange how our European friends, especially the French charge for Electricity just as we used to do. I presume Ofgen thought it to difficult to differentiate resenditial caravans from touring caravans.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

£4.50 per night. That's £139.50 per month  

I pay £19.00 per month for my house with Npower. That's 59p per night :lol: 

The camp site is ripping people off. Go elsewhere.

Jed

PS I don't use hook-up myself as my 130w solar panel linked to two 110 AH batteries more than provides my needs.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The C&CC's "service charge" covers the hardstanding on the pitch, not the electricity. A "Standard Pitch" is on grass without electricity.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Annsman said:


> The C&CC's "service charge" covers the hardstanding on the pitch, not the electricity.


I have just returned from a very pleasant 4 night stay at Devizes and was charge per adult night and a pitch fee per night . It was hard standing with EHU. Does your statement mean the electricity is part of the 'person' fee?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Perhaps if people didnt take the mickey with electric then Campsite owners might price a little more fairly. I have lost count of the number of glowing awnings with halogen heaters burning bright - come on - you dont need to heat up your awning for heavens sake :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EHU*

My understanding on this was that profit cannot be made when re-selling the electric. On a campsite, is it often advertised as a different type of pitch, so maybe that is the way to get around it

If you were on a meter, and paying per unit, then I believe those rules would apply - ie if they are buying in at 10p per kwh, you get it for that.....but how many campers will challenge it?

Russell


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> Bit of an odd one I realise but I have just booked a UK site for over the Easter break and they charge extra for EHU.n (Clearly stated in their tarif booklet)
> 
> I seem to recall a while ago now that there was a ruling in court that places such as camp sites etc could not act as "retailers" of electricity.
> 
> ...


this is a no brainer - why would anyone provide a EHU if they can't recover the cost and make a return on their investment! Would you?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The trouble is, too many campers have taken the wee wee with their electricity usage and more and more have even more electric using appliances.
Recently, I have spoken to two new to tenting families, and both intend using hook ups  
When we went tenting, I don't think there was any such thing as a hook up and with our van, we have only been on a hook up once in the last two years.
Moderation is the word for the day


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Grath said:


> The trouble is, too many campers have taken the wee wee with their electricity usage and more and more have even more electric using appliances.


Perhaps the problem was that club and commercial site owners saw the provision of EHU as necessary to attract the new breed of camper who had a unit designed for it. 
I personally prefer the 'if you want it you pay for it' option rather than an all in fee. I am quite happy to do without and not pay the £4.50 or whatever. The sites who have invested heavily in EHU want a return and it is they who want an all in fee in order to cover the supply and running costs.

They can of course liimt usage by the French system of installing a different rated MCB depending upon how much you pay.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> I've been on 2 CSs in Essex (can't remember names at present) where ehu is via a meter. Put as many £1 coins in as you need.


We used a site darn sarf recently which had 'debit cards' for the meter. You bought £1 or £5 and it ran out according to the amount of juice you use (that stops the awning melters). We bought one and didnt need to use it as the previous occupant had left credit on it. Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

cheshiregordon said:


> this is a no brainer - why would anyone provide a EHU if they can't recover the cost and make a return on their investment! Would you?


People are quickly forgetting that the 'cost' isnt just 6 or 7 pence a kWH - the cost of upkeep of the service bollard, Elec testing, replacement of sockets, etc etc. I'm sure it doesnt come to £4.50 an hour- as that equates to about a 3kW heater on for over 12 hours - oh hang on , some people do just that 

The choice is easy - use it or not. TBH I can manage overnight and still watch telly etc with the EHU. We recently accidentally paid £4 a night and given the site was only £6 for the plot - we felt cheated. Even at £10 for the night


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding M/H users. There are two types, maybe more?
One is the type who use their van like a caravan and campsite hop, or the person who wilds and uses aire's
We are the latter and have everything running comfortable on either 12 volt or gas.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Regarding M/H users. There are two types, maybe more?
> One is the type who use their van like a caravan and campsite hop, or the person who wilds and uses aire's
> We are the latter and have everything running comfortable on either 12 volt or gas.


and many like us who do both. We have solar and can last quite a while without hookup, where the price is the same whether used or not we use, obviously.
We have friends who own a cl/cs they have recently changed the fuse rating on their hook ups. Went to check too often and found heaters on in awnings, lights on and empty caravans.
Have used sites with meters, even in the middle of winter have never used anything like £3 for 24 hours. Although this was before the price hike.
If I could get enough power from my remoska I probably wouldn't bother with hook up. Gas is so much more efficient at heating anyway.
Sue


----------

